# 'Unpleasantville' MP3 Album



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Haven't logged on here in a while, but thought I'd share this. Stumbled across this album called 'Unpleasantville' while browsing MP3s on Amazon, and it's currently a FREE download: http://www.amazon.com/Unpleasantvil..._shvl_album_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1333437605&sr=301-1

Some nice, fun atmospheric music, if somewhat reminiscent of Danny Elfman's work.


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

Thanks for sharing! I'm downloading it now.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks for the heads-up. I just downloaded it.


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Thank you for the heads up, just got it.


----------



## grimreaper1962 (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks!! Will download it at home later.


----------



## georgekillian (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks! I'll be listening to this soon!


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Pretty good stuff here. Nice job.


----------



## Undimsta (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks for sharing, would have completely passed me by


----------

